# Sony 5 disc CD player hook up



## Keithvent (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a Denon (AVR-590) receiverin which I tried to hook up a Sony ( DVP-NC600) 5 disc CD changer with a optical cable. Nothing works... Did I do something wrong?

Keith


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Check the Denon’s menu options. It’s possible you have to assign the digital port to a specific input.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Keithvent (Aug 21, 2012)

Is that all is needed for the cd changer to work? The optical line is the only thing I have for it.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Should be. typically all outputs on disc players will be simultaneously active. You could consult the Sony manual to confirm, but like Wayne suggested, check the Denon input assignment first. It's the most likely culprit.


----------



## Keithvent (Aug 21, 2012)

Ajin,

One last question, having an optical cable going from the receiver to the cd/dvd changer is all that is needed? What about the cables ( L, R, Yellow for video) Is that needed to?

Keith


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hi Keith
Only optical is needed for audio. 
Video - single composite RCA, S-Video or 3 RCA component cable (pic) http://imgs.inkfrog.com/pix/zemkollc/P1140103.JPG. The component will yield the best pic.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

You should only need the optical cable connected to listen to an audio CD.

If you connect the CD changer to the top optical input marked TV and change the receiver source to TV it _should_ work. You also may have to press the "Input Mode" button on the front of your Denon to set it to either Digital or Auto after the source has been changed to TV.

Let us know if you get it working.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm a little late, but... the DVP600 is a DVD player, not just a CD player, so hooking up the video connection is a very reasonable thing to do.


----------



## Keithvent (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello,

I already have a Blu-Ray for DVD's, I just want to listen to some CD's.Basically, I need to find out how to utilize my Denon receiver.The optical cable is already hooked up.

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

So you don’t have it working yet?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm not familiar with that particular player, but video displays often provide more information about the CD and track that's playing than can be shown on the player's front-panel display. In other words, having the video cable connected can be useful.

Don't forget that your Blu-ray player can play CDs, too, although only one at a time.


----------

